# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Keine Ameise sondern eine Spinne

## wein4tler

*Myrmarachne formicaria* (Ameisenspringspinne)

Die Ameisenspringspinne (Myrmarachne formicaria) ist eine Webspinne aus der Familie der Springspinnen (Salticidae).



Die 5 bis 6,5 Millimeter lange Spinne hat ihren Namen von ihrer verhältnismäßig großen Ähnlichkeit zu einer Ameise.
Nicht zuletzt durch die spinnentypischen acht Beine und ihren in nur zwei Segmente (Vorderkörper und Hinterkörper)
geteilten Körper kann sie dennoch äußerst leicht von Ameisen unterschieden werden. Der langgestreckte, schlanke Körper
ist durch eine Verschmälerung zu einer Art Stiel zwischen den beiden Segmenten gekennzeichnet ("Wespentaille").
Zu den Merkmalen gehört weiters, dass der Vorderkörper (Thorax) nach der letzten Augenreihe abrupt an Höhe verliert
und dann auch nicht mehr schwarz, sondern rotbraun ist. Dies täuscht eine Unterteilung in die insekten- und somit
ameisentypischen drei Segmente (Kopf, Thorax und Abdomen) vor.

Sie lebt vorzugsweise in oder in der Nähe der Nester von Oecophylla smaragdina oder anderen Weberameisen in Süd-Ostasien.
Es gibt aber auch in Mitteleuropa eine dieser Arten.

----------


## Larissa

Woaaaa, das ist ja echt mein persönlicher Albtraum. Hoffentlich träume ich jetzt nachdem ich das gesehen habe nicht schlecht.

----------


## Erich

Keine Ameise sondern eine Tomate:

 ::

----------

